# noueritis omnes Almam Universitatem...



## zouzounaki

Anybody can help me to translate this to English? I have problems with the begining...

Noeritis omnes Almam Universitatem Glasguensem alumnam suam XXX Educationis Baccalaureum ita creasse

Is it correct to say *Be it known by everybody that the University of Glasgow has named its student XXX with the Bacchelor of Education?*

Should i better start like *Shall everybody knows...*
*                                         Should everybody knows...*

Any other help??

Thank you in advance.

Zouzounaki


----------



## jazyk

What about

This is to certify that the University of Glasgow has granted xxx a bachelor's degree in education?


----------



## zouzounaki

I know that this is the way that some titles start with, but in this case I have to reflect somehow "noveritis omnes..." Your translation is too general. But I like the end, though!!!!

Moito obrigada.


----------



## jazyk

May everybody know...
This is to certify everybody...

But these two versions somehow sound too slangy to me.


----------



## Rodders86

How about starting it:

"Let everyone know that..."

Just a thought.


----------



## Hulalessar

The traditional legal phraseology (which would be appropriate for an academic diploma) is _Be it known that..._


----------



## zouzounaki

Thank you, Hulalessar (and everybody, of course). I like what you say.

Regards,

Zouzou.


----------

